# The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly!



## Donnerhund GWPs

My girls.


----------



## huntall

Nice, I like it.


----------



## JAT83

That's a cool pic!


----------



## James

Great shot!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nice photo.


----------



## .45

Good Title !!! Those dogs even 'play' the part....Their Beautiful !!!...


----------



## InvaderZim

cool


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

Here is another I like.


----------



## Al Hansen

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> My girls.


Man , that looks like my ex-wife and her two sisters. -)O(- :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

Another favorite


----------



## archery

i didn't notice an ugly one though. nice photos. i got a few like that i will work on and get up.


----------



## Al Hansen

FishGlyph said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Donnerhund GWPs":3dfa1]My girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Man , that looks like my ex-wife and her two sisters. -)O(- :mrgreen: :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you making up in chuckles now that you're ribs don't hurt as much when you laugh? :mrgreen: Good on ya! It is, after all, the best medicine. :lol:[/quote:3dfa1]

Yup. Great pics. I'm bad. Sorry.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

How are your ex-wife's pointing skills?


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

Mountain goat/dogs.
Oh yes, in pursuit of the rare and elusive Utah devil bird!


----------



## Al Hansen

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How are your ex-wife's pointing skills?


Pointed herself out a great lawyer :twisted:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

I'm pleased that you like my Pics.
These are all from last year, I need to work on some new material.
Here's one I took with my Cell phone one eve in August while we were out training dogs.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

a wore-out Nokia


----------



## wapiti67

just a great sunrise over the marsh


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

how about this one?


----------



## wyogoob

very nice


----------



## FROGGER

FishGlyph said:


> I like the angle on that one. Thanks for sharing those.


+1,

that is a good shot, the angle really adds to it...


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs

B&W anyone?


----------

